# Chain Recomendation for a Touareg



## justrich (Jan 18, 2006)

I was reciently in 6in of snow at mammoth and my touareg slid into a snow mound uncontrolably. im only leasing for 1 year and dont want to spend the money on tires for the conditions. paneuropean told me to check with my service department and check the tech bulletin however the only tech bulletin available was posted in 1993 before the touareg was even thought of im sure. the bulletin says to use fine link chains no more than 15mm tall. my techs say they recomend cable type chains for best compatability with esp and in my research ive found that z paturn cable chains look to be the best option, but what do people who have used chains recomend and should i wrap 2 or all 4 tires. on a side note i was able to get back on road by shifting to lowrange and locking the center diff. should i just drive in the snow on low with the diff locked. i guess to sum it up do i need chains or snow driving tips for someone in california.
thanks in advanced for any help you can give me.
-Justin


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Chain Recomendation for a Touareg (justrich)*

I use the z-chains made by scc. I actually have 2 sets, so I put them on all 4 wheels; which is basically what the manual recommended.
http://www.scc-chain.com/Pages....html


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Chain Recomendation for a Touareg (justrich)*

Go here: http://www.tirechain.com/255-55-18.htm and look at the "Truck Diagonal Link Tire Chain."
They are what I use on my V8 (255-55-18). Search for the same chains in your tire size.
I have two pairs of chains in case things really get nasty (deep snow or mud offroad), but 99.9% of the time you will be fine with chains on your rear wheels only.
Stay in High range unless you get stuck, then switch temporarily to Low range until you are free.
If road conditions are such that I am sliding around, then ESP comes Off, otherwise leave it on.
HTH


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Chain Recomendation for a Touareg (henna gaijin)*

No offense but you guys really need to reevaluate your driving style in snow if you're needing chains on the Touareg. CalTrans is really good at keeping the roads clear enough that you shouldn't need chains. Even with my stock tires I had no issues last season even when chain control was in effect in both the Mammoth area and the Tahoe area.
But if you really feel you need chains then by all means please use them. And, I'm pretty sure the manual says to put chains on all 4 tires if your going to use them.


----------



## justrich (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Chain Recomendation for a Touareg (Nefarious1.8t)*

the roads werent clear yet, there was a snow storm the night befor and that entire day it was a white out. i had problems when there was deep powder but once the plows came through i had no problems what so ever. i just dont want to get stuck on the mountain if they dont have the roads clear.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Chain Recomendation for a Touareg (Nefarious1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nefarious1.8t* »_No offense but you guys really need to reevaluate your driving style in snow if you're needing chains on the Touareg. CalTrans is really good at keeping the roads clear enough that you shouldn't need chains. Even with my stock tires I had no issues last season even when chain control was in effect in both the Mammoth area and the Tahoe area.
But if you really feel you need chains then by all means please use them. And, I'm pretty sure the manual says to put chains on all 4 tires if your going to use them.

Yup!!!


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Chain Recomendation for a Touareg (Nefarious1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nefarious1.8t* »_No offense but you guys really need to reevaluate your driving style in snow if you're needing chains on the Touareg. CalTrans is really good at keeping the roads clear enough that you shouldn't need chains. Even with my stock tires I had no issues last season even when chain control was in effect in both the Mammoth area and the Tahoe area.
But if you really feel you need chains then by all means please use them. And, I'm pretty sure the manual says to put chains on all 4 tires if your going to use them.

No offense taken, but it sounds as if you have absolutely zero experience driving with chains.
There have been several times in deep snow (miles from mother CalTrans thank you very much) where chains were required to keep on going.
Offroad as well, chains have been a saver in mud and loose stuff.
On several occasions my choices were turn around and go back down the mountain, or man up and put the chains on.
Chains are in my truck all winter - just in case.
But you are right. If I need chains in San Diego, I'll be sure to put them on all 4 wheels


----------



## tregsat (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Chain Recomendation for a Touareg (justrich)*

I have a set of SCC Z chains for a Touareg that have never been used. Contact me if your interested (Northern San Diego).


----------



## justrich (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Chain Recomendation for a Touareg (tregsat)*

im interested. what do you want for them and do you have 2 sets or 1.
thanks
justin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Chain Recomendation for a Touareg (justrich)*

Justin:
Here is the information that VW supplies, in accordance with California law, about tire chains. I don't know if this information is applicable outside of the state of California. It is also possible that you will need to put a warning label on your tire chains that states that "Tire Chains are known to the State of California to cause injury or death if a tire runs over you while the chain is installed". I suggest you check into this carefully.
You can tell your service department employees that if they need to find this bulletin in the future, they should:
*1)* Log into the VW network.
*2)* Go to vwhub.com - ServiceNet
*3)* Select 'Maintenance Schedules' from the LIBRARY menu that will appear on the left side of the screen.
*4)* Select 'Literature Supply' from the tabs across the top.
This document is number VLS-05-26.
Michael


----------



## justrich (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Chain Recomendation for a Touareg (PanEuropean)*

i found that one but my contis are 255/55 r18 this bulletin doesnt apply to my tire sizes but i assume that 255/45 r18 is close enough. whats worse the ownesr manual recomends to wrap all 4 wheels but the bulletin says 4motion vehicles snow chains are permitted on the front wheels only. well i think im gonna order the z chains for 4 wheels and see what happens i probably will not even need them accept for maybe 10-20 miles of use so id rather have to get 1 set but i dont know ill just do what my techs say. unless someone here has more info for me to go off of.
thanks for everyones help in the matter and i dont plan on running anyone over so i think that im ok on the legal note. 
justin


----------



## tregsat (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Chain Recomendation for a Touareg (justrich)*

Since this isn't the classified section, just email me (on profile) and I'll give you the details.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

There really should be no need for chains on a 4-wheel drive SUV such as the Touareg. 
What tires do you have?
I made it fine up to a foot and half of snow in my town all winter last year with stock tires. And drove over the summit countless times before it was plowed with no problems whatsoever. Even our Cayenne with summer performance tires did alright. 
Try taking a driving course or spend some time driving around a ski resort parking lot learning how your car reacts in the ice and snow. 
Chains/cables will really make your travels slow and even more dangerous if you are going to be the one laying down on the side of the road putting on chains. 


_Modified by Tahoe12 at 9:43 PM 1-30-2006_


----------



## justrich (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Chain Recomendation for a Touareg (tregsat)*

i already ordered the chains. i need them this weekend im goin to mammoth and its supposed to snow.thanks anyways tregsat. anyways my main concern btw is that i will not be able to get on the mountain with out the chains. their signs say chains required beyond this point snow tires ok. i dont have snow tires so i will have the chains just in case. my tires are contis and they suck in snow.
thanks again for all the help
justin


----------



## magic_hobo (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Chain Recomendation for a Touareg (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_It is also possible that you will need to put a warning label on your tire chains that states that "Tire Chains are known to the State of California to cause injury or death if a tire runs over you while the chain is installed".


----------

